# TT Speaker upgrade



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

Hi guys,

I want to upgrade my TT Speakers as they cant handle my new kenwood unit.
I'm unsure what my TT model is though, my car is a 2014 plate..
Also im unsure what size my speakers are and how many i'd need.
Does anyone know?

Im looking to spend about £200-300


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I think it differs depending on what country and what stereo came fitted as standard. Bose seem to have an insane number of speakers.

I think Pioneer do a drop in replacement for the speakers. Bear in mind, that standard sound setup has a standalone amp in the boot, so your head unit will only output line-out when using that and the power amp will go unused unless you rewire things.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

What leads you to believe that your speakers can't handle your Kenwood head unit?


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

Hi well my kenwood unit is upto 200 watts..when I put the base up to the max and eq its all overpowering like it lacks bass on my speakers, i guess as there non bose standard s line audi tt speakers.
So i was looking for something that can handle the bass a bit more.

I think my 14 plate tt s line 1.8 is the 8J model is that right? and from what i can see that'd mean x4 6.5 speakers


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

Your Kenwood head unit is rated a 200 watts peak (50w x 4ch). That means you are probably only getting 15 - 20w RMS to each speaker. Regardless of the speaker design, you are not going to get much bass 'punch' from that.

If your vehicle isn't equipped with a separate power amp, I'd suggest that you get a powered subwoofer and use the Kenwood subwoofer pre-out to drive it. Your existing speakers are probably adequate to handle the mid-range / high frequencies.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

The woofers on the TT have a habit of getting bust. You might just have knackered speakers.


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

0oh ok thanks..well i listen to alot of rap music with bass, what would you recommend ?


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kenwood-KSC-S ... Sw4yRZjc2O

would something like this do?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

The Kenwood unit you listed appears to get good reviews. It won't compete with a large high-powered sub, but considering it's size it would be a good fit in the limited space of a TT.

You should get better bass response adding the Kenwood sub and keeping you factory speakers then you would if you replaced your factory speakers only (probably cheaper too).


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

Stealing a bit of this thread but my passenger side speaker is dead and I've been thinking about replacing it. A new original one costs around 50€ (my car does not have bose) but would I be better of replacing them both or all with some aftermarket parts. The sound system on my TT sounds kinda dull (d'uh it's missing one speaker, it is disconnected because it crackles) compared to my previous A3 Sportback which also didn't have Bose but had a factory subwoofer in the side of the trunk and overall it sounded much better - not just because of the sub.


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

83kY said:


> Snip -->would I be better of replacing them both or all with some aftermarket parts. The sound system on my TT sounds kinda dull (d'uh it's missing one speaker, it is disconnected because it crackles).


At a minimum, I would replace speakers as a pair to maintain balance. (Assuming the speaker "crackle" is due to a damaged speaker and not a bad amp channel).

Considering the age of your TT, I would look at aftermarket options rather than pay Audi prices for a new (old) OEM speaker, and considering the age of your TT, I would probably replace all of the speakers if one failed for reasons other than abuse (i.e accidently put a screwdriver through it while removing door panel, etc)


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

hmm well i put my car upto about 30 the stereo gores to 35 and the sounds pretyy good..its when it goes past 30-36 rangen volume i get kind of overpowering of vocals by too much bass, but the speakers do sound good and loud on the tt , i dont think there faulty tbf..so what would you guys recommend as the best under seat subwoofer for to me to get to get a boost out of my kenwood unit and really notice a difference without changing my speakers


----------



## 83kY (Apr 5, 2017)

FNChaos said:


> 83kY said:
> 
> 
> > Snip -->would I be better of replacing them both or all with some aftermarket parts. The sound system on my TT sounds kinda dull (d'uh it's missing one speaker, it is disconnected because it crackles).
> ...


I don't know the reason why the speaker is dead. When I bought the car in april I checked for fault codes with VCDS and it said that the passenger side speaker is out of order. Also the window lifter had some problems on the same side so during the window lifter repair I noticed the speaker was unplugged. Tried it on an heard is crackling so I left it disconnected. But physically the speaker was intact. No visible damage.

I've never come across a amp channel going bad, is this rare?


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

83kY said:


> I've never come across a amp channel going bad, is this rare?


No, not rare for an amp to have a defective channel, however speaker failure is much more probable since it is a mechanical device (moving parts wear out)

If you are ambitious, you could reconnect the questionable speaker and the swap speaker outputs between left and right at the output of your power amp (or head unit if you don't have and amp) and see if the 'crackle' stays with the speaker or moves to the other side.


----------



## audilover88 (May 5, 2017)

oh my cars had a full code check it didn't come back with any codes so doubt it is that..so is my model tt the 8j? the reg was 2014 plate?


----------



## Stem (Jul 14, 2015)

audilover88 said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kenwood-KSC-SW11-150W-Active-Compact-Underseat-Car-Subwoofer-EX-DEMO-860-/192274141135?hash=item2cc46e8fcf:g:HOcAAOSw4yRZjc2O
> 
> would something like this do?


I'm sure that someone else has tried to fit one of there but there was a problem with clearance under the seat.


----------



## CurryMan (Nov 20, 2016)

Stem said:


> audilover88 said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Kenwood-KSC-SW11-150W-Active-Compact-Underseat-Car-Subwoofer-EX-DEMO-860-/192274141135?hash=item2cc46e8fcf:g:HOcAAOSw4yRZjc2O
> ...


Yes pretty sure that won't fit under the seat as it's too tall.

Surely a better place would be in the boot space where the breakdown tools are kept and emergency inflator? may be enough height in there ....


----------

